# pregnant and really ill! Is this normal?



## claroj (Aug 6, 2002)

I've just found out I am about 4wks pregnant and my IBS is at the worst it has ever been. I am doubled up with the pain and it's not just in my stomach but now in my uterus and back (like period pain). I have been to early pregnancy unit cos Ithought I was miscarrying pain was so bad but they said everything was fine. The doctor or midwife doesn't really take my pain seriously they just seem to be bothered about my pregnancy and just said 'all is well' and sent me off. My GP gave me anti inflamatories but the pregnancy doctor said not to take them cos they are dangerous for baby.I am so miserable and in so much pain and I'm worrying how I'm going to get to work after xmas.Is IBS always worse during first few weeks - some of the docs have just told me it's my hormones that are making it all worse and 'it will settle down'.I am so fed up when I should be so happy cos we have been trying for this baby for 14mths.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Congratulations! Try not to worry. Period type pains and cramping aren't unusual in early pregnancy, I used to get it in the early stages myself. If you've been checked by your doc and he/she says you're ok, then you probably are. Try relaxing your muscles and drink plenty of liquids that helps relax muscles as well. Hang in there. If you have any questions during your preganancy, it's ok to ask your doc, something like..I'm having cramps, is this normal? Go ahead and ask for an explanation. I think most docs would be willing to answer, but may not think of it unless you ask first. Best of luck.


----------



## 21613 (Feb 20, 2006)

Can anyone help me? I am about 5 wks pg. I am suffering for the past 3 days with terrible spasms, backache, strange cramping. I miscarried in Oct and now I'm terrified this is happening again. Is this normal? OB/GYN said it was safe to take Dicyclomine so I am and it seems to give me some relief.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Neen. Try to relax. I know it's difficult especially after already having a miscarriage. I've been there too. I've had cramps and spasms in all my early pregancies. It usually doesn't mean anything is wrong. It's a good idea to check with your doc if anything seems off, if for no other reason then it will give you peace of mind. Take care


----------

